# Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge Area



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello,







We just got our 25 FBS. and we live just 2 hours northeast of there, but we hav'nt camped there in years! We need to go on our shake down trip probably in a few weeks. Have any suggestions on a nice campground?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Congratulations on your new camper.

We have been to Pigeon Forge / Gatlinburg several times. However, my favorite campground is River Plantation in Seirveville. The sites are much larger than in PF/G. Plus you do not have all the traffic congestion like you have closer to town. Your just far enough away. I tried to get the website to post for you but my computer is doing it's own thing today. But go to rvparkreviews.com. Then go to Tennessee. Then Seierville. You can also check out the other campground in PF/G area. We went to River Plantation in June of this year and I would go back in a heart beat. Let me know if you have any more questions. Be glad to help. sunny


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We were thinking of going the the PF/G area the first week of November. One thing I found is that some of the campgrounds are closed after October 31st.

We have never camped in the area so I will give Golden Mom's suggestion a look.

Thanks for the info G'Mom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

We stayed at Crazy horse campground for years until their high rates drove us away. I can't say anything bad about the campground other than the high rates, which may not be that bad this time of year.
You can find them at www.crazyhorsecampground.com
we also stayed at smoky bear campground, which is the next one out the road from crazy horse. They are much smaller, but no complaints about them either.

One tip: look at the directions on how to get to crazy horse. It takes you in on the back roads. You have to actually go past the exit for gatlinburg on the interstate and go another 20 miles or so. All together their way is about 30 miles longer and about an hour faster because you miss all the PF/G traffic. I've traveled this many times and it is by far the best way to go.


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is a real nice place!

http://www.twinmountainoutdoorresort.com/home.htm


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone
We will be sure and check these places and web sites out. 
Hopefully we will go down there next weekend and try out our new Toy
sunny


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Hi, we just came back from camping in that area. We stayed a yogi bear's jellystone campground...loved it. Our site backed up to a nice loud mountain stream. nice folks run the place and are very helpful. The grounds were spotless and well maintained. This place is by far one the best campgrounds we have stayed at. I'm not kidding. The only place that beats it is in Dolores, Co and is called Priest Gulch.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

After weeks of research before we went, RV River Plantation was by far the most recommended, so that is where we stayed. Since we didn't go anywhere else, I have nothing to compare it to, but I was not impressed. Everything was OK, nothing to complain about, nothing to brag about. While people said the sites were bigger, they were certainly not big enough to sit around a campfire without being pretty close to your neighbor's sewer. Our site did have 2 sewer pipes to accomodate people with double sewer lines.

My biggest complaint is a concern for pet owners. They have an assigned dog walking area and are quite vocal about enforcing its use. However, it was about a 30 campsites away from ours, and my dogs just don't understand "hold it for another minute". To them, grass is grass.

We would not go back, if that is the best Gatlinburg has to offer, we'll go to Branson. But then we are the kind of campers that will trade a clean shower for more grass and trees between campsites.


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Well
We are leaving for our Gatlinburg shake down trip Wednesday. I think we are going to look around at some campgrounds and get a feel for them. Thanks for all the imput. We will check those places first. We'll let you all know how it was when we return. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

I give RV river plantation a







hence the reason it was not mentioned in my earlier post.
I've heard good things about Yogi Bears, but never stayed there myself. Yogi's is however on the same road as the others I mentioned and all are about 10 miles outside of Gatlinburg.


----------

